# Dead out



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I fear my last hive is now a dead out, 4-5 weeks ago there was some activity around the hive on the warmer sunny days, now however there are no sign of bees. On the last day when it was nearly 50 and sunny out I took the top cover off and saw no sign of bees, I also saw what I thought might be signs of Nosema on top of the frames. 

I have two Nucs ordered, is it best just to write off the drawn comb and honey in the hive if in fact it is a dead out?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Time yet to get a sample of the dead bees and send them off to the Maryland bee lab to see if they had Nosema or not.
check the bee lab website for handling/shipping instructions. It is a free service.

If it is Nosema you can do the 24 hours 120F treatment to make the foundation and honey safe to use for the bees.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Al, I didn't want all that work to go to waste if i didn'thave to.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can get what they call a cassette flat rate box at the post office. Used to cost 4.75and the receiver usually got the box in 2 to 3 days.

 Al


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

K9- I'd read up on NOSEMA I don't think it's some thing that happens to often now days. Now dysentery my be your problem . Any rate you can test at home if you have a microscope. Good luck.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMDN7r1SfbY[/ame]


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nosema Creana has been running pretty high in Michigan since about 2008.

 Al


----------

